

Show HN: Crowdsourced incremental Wikipedia improvements - robertelder
http://www.wikipeetia.org/src/wikipedia-game/

======
pilgrim689
I like the idea of having a list like what you link to in the game:
<http://www.wikipeetia.org/src/improve-wikipedia/>

Then, you can add other things in your list like mistakes, other grammatical
improvements, or even link to articles that have those warning labels (lack of
sources, opinionated section, etc.).

You can take a look at <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Twinkle> too...
It's an open-source[0] script that helps Wikipedia users maintain articles.

[0]: <https://github.com/azatoth/twinkle>

